# Sonic Diplomat Live Videos Zoom Q3



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Aerials
YouTube - Sonic Diplomat - Aerials

Perry Mason
YouTube - Sonic Diplomat - Perry mason

Hash Pipe
YouTube - Sonic Diplomat - Hash Pipe

Bullet With Butterfly Wings
YouTube - Sonic Diplomat - Bullet with Butterfly Wings

More on youtube more to come from the next few weeks Gigs.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Just watched Hash Pipe - the dancers in silhouette look really cool. The singer coming in halfway through the guitar solo? Not so much!


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

LOL.. yeah we had a chat about that... ppl like to dance to ass wipe I mean hash pipe.


----------

